# Blackheads on my lip line



## classylass

im always getting black heads on my lipline....waht can i do to prevent these and or get rid of them without them turning into a huge zit andleaving a enlarged pore??

and i dont reallyy wear foundation around my mouth and im mostly a chapstick person..soooooo iono why i get them all kinds..


----------



## mgmsrk

Itâ€™s probably the chapstick, it clogs the pores around the lips.


----------



## Bec688

I'd go get extractions done by an aesthetician/beauty therapist and swap over your chapstick for a better quality lip product. Use something like lucas paw paw ointment, there's no mineral oil in that and much better than any old chapstick.


----------



## patsluv

I recommend daily exfoliating with an exfoliant or home microdermabrasion cream. I use EpidermxII microdermabrasion pro-treatment from goldportbeauty.com. I recently got a big blackhead near the inner corner of my right eye and I couldn't squeeze it out. I massaged EpidermxII on it for two weeks and then stopped for a few days. It dried up and came to a head. I pulled the lump out very easily but it left a hole there. I applied camellia oil on the hole and the hole literally closed overnight, and after 3 more days of applying the oil there is no trace of the hole. Yay!


----------



## classylass

it "came to a head"???? like it popped out and you juss pulled it off?? and will camellia oil close up holes even if ive had them awhile or??


----------



## patsluv

I might not have said it right. What I was trying to say was, before using EpidermxII, the blackhead (which was a small white milia initially and then turned into a big blackhead) was soft and I couldn't squeeze it out. When I massaged EpidermxII on it - I did it for about 30 - 40 seconds each time, it kind of flattened out a bit and there was a tiny bit of blood coming out. I did that for 2 weeks and every time the blackhead looked better but I still couldn't pull it out because it was still soft. I stopped EpidermxII for a few days and then the blackhead became hardened up. That's when I pulled it out easily.

I think the camellia oil can close the blackhead hole even if it's been there for a long time. I have some indented scars caused by past acne breakouts a long time ago. This EpidermxII and Silkia camellia oil have plumped them up considerably. The tiny ones are completely gone after half of a year and the deeper ones are nowhere as deep as they were after a year.


----------



## coke

Might be your toothpaste.

IMO, chapstick shouldnt cause blackheads, but it might.


----------



## Frosting

Invest in an oil free lip balm and use a toner on your face after you get out of the shower to close pores. The steam from a shower opens your pores so using a toner would close your pores so makeup (and chapstick) wont seep in and clog up


----------



## asialyn24

have a quick facial, get rid of it


----------



## Kimmers86

I agree it could be your toothpaste or chapstick. I used to use a lot of chapstick and I had the same thing and now I never use anything on my lips except carmex and I don't have the blackheads...but it could be a coincidence.


----------



## naturechic

It might be the wax in your Chapstick.


----------



## marieparis

I agree, I think the wax in your chapstick clogs the pores around your lips. An exoliator can also be helpful ... good luck!


----------



## atephanieinohio

I would recommend a sugar scrub it acts as an exfoliator and its found in most homes. First use hot water to open the pores and then dip your finger in water and then the sugar use it to scrub over the blackhead. It will loosen and you can pop it sort of like a pimple to extract it. You may have to do it once or twice. Once you've removed it you can use a toner or cleanser to help seal the pore. Do this once a week or as needed to remove dead skin or blackheads from the entire face. I use a ton of chapstick as well so I get them occasionally around the mouth.


----------

